# Illustrator CS: Hintergundbild scheint durch ?!



## thoska (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen zuammen,

ich arbeite gerade an sowas wie nem Briefbogen. 

Dabei soll im Hintergrund eine Frau (Ebene1 ; weißer Hintergrund ; Transparentwert 60 %) abgebildet sein und darüber eine farbige Ebene (Ebene 2) , die einen Transparentwert von etwa 40 % hat.

Problem ist nun beim Drucken, dass das Bild der Frau einen Rand hinterlässt , den ich einfach nicht wegbekomme. Schaut aber selbst  

http://www.ecorp.de/bodywatcher/briefbogen.jpg

Ich hab zwar schon versucht in Photoshop die Frau auszuschneiden , aber sobald ich das Bild wieder öffne, hab ich wieder den weißen Kasten.

Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

gruß 

thoska


----------



## thoru (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich vermute mal das du die Frau als jpg in Illustrator enfügst und somt der weiße
Rahmen zustande kommt, da hilft es auch nicht wenn du die Frau wiederholt freistellst
weil jpg keine Transparenz unsterstützt. Ich kann dir nun nicht sagen warum Illu dort
einen weißen Rand macht.
Transparenz wird meines Wissens nach nur vom gif-Format und vom Photoshop-eigenen
psd-Format unterstützt. 
Ich würde die Frau nochmals freistellen und den Hintergrund transparent machen und sie
diesmal als psd-Datei abspeichern um sie dann in Illustrator einzufügen.

cu
thoru


----------



## velvetDarkness (27. Oktober 2004)

hi,
ich seh zwar keinen kasten auf dem jpg, aber gut.

Eigentlich baut man sowas eigentlich in einem DTP-programm wie Quark Xpress oder Indesign zusammen.

Wie auch immer, da es ein Briefpapier ist, nehme ich mal an dass das irgendwann mal gedruckt werden wird, drum ist jpg oder gif schon mal kein guter plan.

Freistellungspfade kann man im Photoshop in jedem Format erstellen, einen Beschneidungspfad (also ein Pfad er alles Ausserhalb des Pfades auf "Unsichtbar" stellt) macht am meisten Sinn in einem eps.

eps heißt "encapsulatet post script"
post script ist eine Verschlüsselungsform die Verktordaten verarbeitet
ein Pfad besteht aus Vektoren
illustrator ist ein Vektorprogram.
photoshop ist ein pixelorientiertes Programm
ABER, wenn in photoshop ein Bild als eps gespeichert wir werden die Vektordaten mitverarbeitet - laienhaft gesagt entsteht eine Mischform aus Pixel und Vektordaten.

von der Theorie also zur Praxis:
Du erstellst einen Freistellungspfad in deiner Datei in Photoshop
Du wandelst diesen in einen Beschneidungspfad an (in der Pfadpalette im Menü)
Due speicherst dieses als eps

Du plazierst es in Illustrator und bettest es ein (einbetten deswegen, weil es bei der Ausgabe sonst Schwierigkeiten mit deinen Tranparenzen geben kann)

Dann sollte dein Hintergrund weg sein

Gruß vel


----------



## thoska (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen Ihr beiden, 

ich danke euch wirklich für eure Hilfe, habs mit beiden Lösungen hinbekommen.


----------



## velvetDarkness (2. November 2004)

freut mich dass ich helfen konnte


----------

